# Seeking long-term rental in Calabria



## gengent

I am a retired but active Canadian senior, interested in knowing if I might be able to rent in southern Calabria on a 5 or 6 month basis (Nov. 1/2011 to the end of March or April 2012) for perhaps the equivalent of four or five hundred dollars per month, Cdn.
The rental would be for me alone so I would require either a fully furnished studio or 1 bedroom with an equipped kitchen and living room.
A little about me: I am now on my own, have vacationed in Italy and love the country and the culture...not to mention the food. The fact is that if I could get a place that I really liked, I would consider renting it year 'round. I'm a friendly cuss; clean, quiet, responsible. 
With high hopes that you might help me, I am,

Yours with warm regards,
Robert Allan Dow


----------



## jojo

recommendations from regulars only as we dont allow adverts or touting for business

Jo (moderator)


----------



## jamesdearsley

Hello Jo, 

Sorry but I cannot message you privately so am having to put it on here. I was only responding to this gentlemans query as it was a direct question about renting in Calabria. 

I was only suggesting my private rental propety, nothing more as I am not a business. 

Sorry if this was an infringment of the advertising regulations on here but I tried to help out. 

Maybe you can advise me on how to answer this gentlemans query otherwise. 

Thank you in advance. 

James


----------



## jojo

jamesdearsley said:


> Hello Jo,
> 
> Sorry but I cannot message you privately so am having to put it on here. I was only responding to this gentlemans query as it was a direct question about renting in Calabria.
> 
> I was only suggesting my private rental propety, nothing more as I am not a business.
> 
> Sorry if this was an infringment of the advertising regulations on here but I tried to help out.
> 
> Maybe you can advise me on how to answer this gentlemans query otherwise.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> James


This isnt an advertising forum and if we allow you to suggest your property, we have to allow everyone to come on here simply to suggest theirs and before long you and they would all simply dissappear into a mass of names and numbers. So therefore this forum relies on recommendations from known posters only

Jo


----------



## jamesdearsley

Okay Jo, I understand but could you expand on how to become a trusted member. 

I have a lot of knowledge to share about a lot of countries so I would hope my knowledge be trusted. 

James


----------



## xabiaxica

jamesdearsley said:


> Okay Jo, I understand but could you expand on how to become a trusted member.
> 
> I have a lot of knowledge to share about a lot of countries so I would hope my knowledge be trusted.
> 
> James


I guess be around a while, be helpful & give good advice

even then though, you couldn't advertise your own property or business unless you upgraded to Premium Membership


----------



## jamesdearsley

Thanks for letting me know. 

Hope all well.

James


----------



## jojo

jamesdearsley said:


> Okay Jo, I understand but could you expand on how to become a trusted member.
> 
> I have a lot of knowledge to share about a lot of countries so I would hope my knowledge be trusted.
> 
> James


Just remember this isnt an advertising forum, for either properties or professions, using the forum for touting or procuring business isnt allowed

Jo xxx


----------

